# Need Some Leads on Locating 36" & 32" Craftsman Doors



## Lightning (Aug 19, 2008)

We have two (2) front entryways in our house; the main door and a "mud-room" entry next to the garage (colonial style home). So both doors face the street; main door is 36", and the mud-room door is 32".

I'd like to find reasonably priced Craftsman-style doors with six lights (2X3) over three panels. I don't want leaded glass, wood grain, or real wood. If I had a choice of materials, I'd be happy with a steel door, although finding a steel door of this style seems almost impossible when you look for two doors that match in different widths. I'm also not looking to break the bank







either.

So if anyone has any tips or links to online sources taht actually have more than one size craftsman door... please leat me know.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Mike


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

You not going to find anything like what your asking for in metal. but you can try this site. clear glass with a wooden grill would give you the look of the glass your looking for. http://www.thermatru.com/EntryPatioDoors.aspx or http://www.simpsondoor.com/catalog/catalog.asp which are wooden doors that are exactly what your looking for.


----------



## Lightning (Aug 19, 2008)

So much for my ideas  the boss (SHMBO) got involved and now we're looking at a Feather River wood-grain fiberglass with a leaded glass insert for the main door. But that's OK, I just want to make her happy.

Now a new challenge. For our 32" mud entry door, she wants a white door 1/2 lite with a 2X3 exterior frame and internal mini-blinds. I THINK Reliabuilt might have that animal.

Mike


----------

